# need to know the date for a farm show



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

does any one know the date for the John Deere Lawn Tractor Restoration Club in St. Thomas, Ontario


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

James,
I've crawled all over the web looking for info on this and haven't found anything yet, but I'll keep looking.:thumbsup:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thanks joe l'm still looking too


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I found out it is always held the second full weekend of August.


----------

